# FSM: Painting and Wethering Scale Models 2



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I managed to get another model into a Finescale Modeler Publication. They just published thier Painting and Weathering Scale Models 2. I am on page 21, they use my 1/48 Eduard Bf108 Taifun Weekend Edition kit.
Here is my picture of it.....









Enjoy!


----------

